# mosquetón (escalada)



## Luigiyankee

Hola:

Necesitaría saber si alguien me puede decir cómo se dice "mosquetón" en inglés. No la acepción de arma de fuego, sino la relacionada con escalada. Muchas gracias.


----------



## el_novato

¿Hola, estás hablando de un arnés?

He visto esta palabra "snap harness", es el que se usa para personas o animales (perros).  Pero esperemos a los expertos.

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## el_novato

Encontré esto:

The Snap Harness is a scaled down version of the popular *Seat-O-The-Pants * harness with snaps instead of a carrying pouch. The snaps keep your harness tangle-free. Works great with the new Harness Vest. Fall Woods camo.


----------



## el alabamiano

Buenas: HEBILLAS Y MOSQUETONES - BUCKLES AND SNAPS.


¡Uff..., acabo de darme cuenta de que te he equivocado con el enlace!

http://www.barrabes.com/barrabes/treedept.asp?dept_id=16&opt=d


----------



## Luigiyankee

Muchas gracias a todos. Snaps parece cuadrar. Saludos. y espero vernos por aquí con frecuencia. Esto es un verdadero lujo.


----------



## Gonzalo HJ

Se dice Karabiner o Carabiner


----------



## MetalMarianne

Sí, carabiner es el término que se usa para los mosquetones de escalada/montañismo.

Snap se usa para los de las correas de los perros o similares.

La diferencia entre ambos es que el 'carabiner' es un elemento de seguridad (está regulado con estándares internacionales por la UIAA), mientras que un 'snap' es un artículo solamente comercial, sin mayores especificaciones técnicas.


----------



## laJardinera

MetalMarianne said:


> la diferencia entre ambos es que el 'carabiner' es un elemento de seguridad (esta regulado con standards internacionales por la UIAA), mientras que un 'snap' es un articulo solamente comercial, sin mayores especificaciones técnicas.



Además, por lo menos en el inglés de por aquí, un snap solo se encuentra en la ropa, los bolsos, etcétera - un botón automático/de presión. No creo que nadie de aquí piense en un mosquetón al oír la palabra. Aquí se dice carabiner, o muchas veces biner, para las dos cosas. El contexto deja claro a cual se refiere, o se puede clarificar "locking carabiner" para el de la escalada.


----------



## videcral

Hola, he estado haciendo algunas traducciones y me encontré por casualidad con la palabra Muzzle loading rifle que, de hecho, significa mosquetón como arma de fuego, y al mosqueton de arnes se le conoce como scalation carabiner, el que se abre por medio de un muelle o resorte.


----------



## Palacious

Hola, por si le sirve a alguien, a los mosquetones también les llaman *"quick link"*


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Estrictamente en el ámbito de la escalada, el término es _carabiner_, como ya lo han dicho antes. 
El _quick link_ no es lo mismo que un mosquetón, aunque tenga uso similar. En el ámbito de la escalada en español se los conoce como _maillón,_ palabra que procede del original _maillon_ en francés, y que también adoptó el inglés (_maillon_).


----------



## Palacious

Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración Hakuna Matata. Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata




----------



## cirrus

People climbing in the UK tend to call a carabiner a crab. There are two sorts. Ones that screw and lock (screwgates) and snap crabs.


----------



## LVRBC

People climbing in the US tend to call a carabiner a biner.  But the official word is carabiner, and that will be understood (by climbers, of course) in any English-speaking country.


----------

